# tsh results and eye scare



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Hello. So my TSH is .35. It can't be any less than .38 . Thats great cause it is suppressing those nasty antibodies. My T4 is 12.5. 9 -16 is normal range for T4 I believe. l. So its in a really good range. I did have a bit of a scare last friday I had shooting pain in my right eye. I have scleratis of my right eye. Inflammation and there is no cure. Its caused my immune issues, likely
2ndary to hashimoto's. Its not a virus, not bacterial. I am on HEAVY DUTY drugs right now. Prednisone for a month. I am doing good on it, just a bit bloated. I can't take advil for it as I'm allergic to that. I can only take tylenol and tylenol is not a treatment for it. I tried anything not to go on this prednisone but i had to . Its an inflammation that attacks the white part of the eyeball and if left untreated i can lose my right eye as it thins out the white part.  Its sooooo scary. The pain if not treated has been in the upper brow area, and lower jaw area sometimes. It has gotten 10x better on this med. I hope my body calms down now once my thyroid is stabilized. I am also weaning off the paxil now and doing good so far . The endo is still looking after me for 5 months to see how I do and any other issues that may pop up. Best wishes to all. Talk to you next week from the library.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey daisydaisy! Glad you checked in from the library. Sorry about your eye and hope it gets better as your thyroid levels get better. Although your levels arn't too bad now.

Thanks for the up date. See you next week.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> Hello. So my TSH is .35. It can't be any less than .38 . Thats great cause it is suppressing those nasty antibodies. My T4 is 12.5. 9 -16 is normal range for T4 I believe. l. So its in a really good range. I did have a bit of a scare last friday I had shooting pain in my right eye. I have scleratis of my right eye. Inflammation and there is no cure. Its caused my immune issues, likely
> 2ndary to hashimoto's. Its not a virus, not bacterial. I am on HEAVY DUTY drugs right now. Prednisone for a month. I am doing good on it, just a bit bloated. I can't take advil for it as I'm allergic to that. I can only take tylenol and tylenol is not a treatment for it. I tried anything not to go on this prednisone but i had to . Its an inflammation that attacks the white part of the eyeball and if left untreated i can lose my right eye as it thins out the white part.  Its sooooo scary. The pain if not treated has been in the upper brow area, and lower jaw area sometimes. It has gotten 10x better on this med. I hope my body calms down now once my thyroid is stabilized. I am also weaning off the paxil now and doing good so far . The endo is still looking after me for 5 months to see how I do and any other issues that may pop up. Best wishes to all. Talk to you next week from the library.


Oh, man oh pete's!!! How scary is this? I am so so sorry to hear this and very concerned for you!

Has the Pred kicked in?

Have you ever been tested for Lupus; it would appear there is sometimes (note the word sometimes) a tie-in.

Please take care of yourself and do know that you in my thoughts and prayers for and about this.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Daisy,

Sorry to hear about this latest medical issue. I hope that the prednisone works for you. I took it for about a year one time. It made me feel like I could lift my sofa on one finger and vacuum under it with the other hand. lol. I'm glad to see that your bloodwork is looking so promising. I'm rooting for you to have some relief from your thyroid. Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the support. Pred. I'm taking for a month and weaning off that too. So staying put with the paxil at my regular dose as weaning through me for a loop. Having prednison w/d slowly. too..apparently i'm not good at w/drawals and I''m SO sensitive. Eye is good, no pain anymore and redness is gone. The pred. makes me tired sometimes and fatigue and jittery at times and I don't like being on it. Was on 10 pills, down to 6 now...hope I can get off the damn thing without issues as I know it can cause adrenal issues and depression. Thats why I'm leaving my paxil dose where it is. AT Least my thyroid levels are normal  I hope to get a new computer end of August when the wicked school sales start up again. I miss you all. Take care and hugs.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Hiya me again. Came back from the eye specalist and the eye is back to normal. So now will get off the prednisone by month end and cross our fingers lets hope it does not come back!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> Hiya me again. Came back from the eye specalist and the eye is back to normal. So now will get off the prednisone by month end and cross our fingers lets hope it does not come back!


My fingers are "definitely" crossed and saying a prayer too. This is very good news.


----------

